# Compiling MariaDB Galera 10 problems



## SH1986 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello,

I'm trying to compile MariaDB Galera Cluster 10 from source, but I'm having some problems compiling.

I'm using this source "https://downloads.mariadb.org/mariadb-galera/10.0.21/" and ran into this problem:


```
-- MariaDB 10.0.21

-- Packaging as: mariadb-galera-10.0.21-FreeBSD10.0-x86_64

getconf: no such configuration parameter `LEVEL1_DCACHE_LINESIZE'

-- INNODB_DISALLOW_WRITES

-- Configuring OQGraph

-- Boost version: 1.55.0

-- OQGraph OK

-- checking for module 'kytea'

--   package 'kytea' not found

-- CONNECT: GCC: Some warnings disabled

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
```

I think this is the only thing I'm missing, there were some other missing dependencies but I managed to install these. I have been looking for the KyTea module, but I haven't had any luck digging it up, can someone help me with this one?

I am quite new to FreeBSD, so please excuse me if this should be a simple thing.

Best Regards
Soren Hansen


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 1, 2015)

I think that you missed this documentation:
https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb/building-mariadb-on-freebsd/

Please, see databases/mariadb100-server


----------



## SH1986 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello cpm,

Thanks for quick reply, but iI can't use that one, it doesn't have the Galera support, which is needed for running in cluster.

/Soren


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 1, 2015)

We have databases/galera into the ports tree.


----------



## SH1986 (Oct 1, 2015)

I know, but I still need the MariaDB Galera version 

See this one for version 5 - https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/has-anyone-setup-mariadb-5-5-with-galera-on-freebsd-10.50602/

/Soren


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 1, 2015)

SH1986 said:


> I know, but i still need the mariadb galera version
> 
> See this one for version 5 - https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/has-anyone-setup-mariadb-5-5-with-galera-on-freebsd-10.50602/
> 
> /Soren



Fine! Try to build following the above Thread 50602 steps.

If you find any problem, let us know.


----------



## SH1986 (Oct 1, 2015)

Already tried that, but it seems MariaDB version 10 needs more dependencies than version 5.5, so I can't use that one


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 1, 2015)

SH1986 said:


> Already tried that, but it seems MariaDB version 10 needs more dependencies than version 5.5, so i can't use that one



Please, consider to contact with the mariadb100 port maintainer:

```
% make maintainer -C /usr/ports/databases/mariadb100-server
brnrd@FreeBSD.org
```


----------



## SH1986 (Oct 2, 2015)

I'll do that, thanks.

Have a great weekend.

Best Regards
Soren


----------

